
A Vote for Younger Presidents - hackernewsreadr
https://blogofjake.com/2020/07/08/a-vote-for-younger-presidents/
======
chmaynard
NO, NO, NO. You're timing is wrong. We all need to get behind Biden despite
his advanced age. What's at stake is way too important to divert the
conversation away from our goal: to save the Republic.

